

Barry Diller Calls Free Web Content a 'Myth'... - edw519
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aZeenjkAYFIE

======
mikecuesta
It's amazing how these people just don't get it. This is how the internet
started out, then all of these 'media companies' fell by the wayside because
there was so much free, useful, and relevant content available outside of
their controlled platforms.

The fact that they think they can regain control is comedic by forcing us to
pay.

------
bhewes
Fine if he thinks people will pay for things. They will have to actually
provide added value. Like Zynga or Blizzard.

So Diller find out what people will actually pay for. Don't give us crap about
how free is not free. Same goes for the NYtimes figure out some new business
models. Stop trying to protect what the internet killed.

------
4ensic
Hey, the internet must be broken because I read Mr. Diller's words and didn't
pay a thing.

Oops. Barry, you might want to consider your audience when talking to a
reporter who works for an advertiser-supported publication.

That's rather an admission Diller hasn't really been to the clue store in a
while.

